# Vom Gildaf



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

I was looking into this breeder today, what are your opinions? Does anyone have a dog from them? I'm still looking at my options.


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Also kavellarie shepherds?


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

We have a puppy from vom Gildaf. So far, he's exactly what we wanted. Melinda is great to work with. She really cares about her dogs, and she really cares about placing the right puppy with the right family. 

That said, they are working line dogs with LOTS of energy and high drives. Is that what you are looking for?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I'd look elsewhere. I have trained with and seen enough of those dogs work. There is better stuff out there.

Are you in Wisconsin?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I think he is in El Paso?????

I know nothing about vom Gildaf except what I hear online and what I have heard is good.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Here are some guides that might help you select the right breeder!
Moms

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder-3.html

How to Select a Breeder - German Shepherd Guide


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

I live in El Paso, Texas.. I love the look of Melinda dogs. I know somebody with a Vom Gildaf dog but we no longer talk. I was also wondering about Kavellarie Shepherds? Anyone know about them? I like dogs with energy. I'd love to have an active dog. I have tons of time to spend with the puppy aswell.


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

martemchik said:


> I'd look elsewhere. I have trained with and seen enough of those dogs work. There is better stuff out there.
> 
> Are you in Wisconsin?


What are the pros and cons of her dogs?


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

martemchik said:


> I'd look elsewhere. I have trained with and seen enough of those dogs work. There is better stuff out there.
> 
> Are you in Wisconsin?


Two breeders were referenced in by the OP, which are you talking about here?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

eddie1976E said:


> Two breeders were referenced in by the OP, which are you talking about here?



The one in the thread title.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Sent you a PM.


----------

